# SimCity 3000 - South Bridge



## HansZimmer

This piece has been composed by Jerry Martin for the videogame "Simcity 3000". It has been inserted in the competition Talkclassical best videogame soundtrack award by @hammeredklavier.

How do you rate it?


----------



## HansZimmer

Closed. Result: (1*1 + 1*2 + 1*3 + 1*5) / 4 = 2.75


----------

